# Good lists etc to do with weights?



## Someone (Sep 23, 2004)

I have some weights of my own, there both about 6 kilo's and i was wondering what are some good lift's etc that you can do?

I drew some pictures in paint of the thingsa i have been doing ad if you can make them out then could you please tell me if there anygood to do?






Also are there any sight with tutorials (with pictures) on diferent lifts etc to do?

Thanx


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 23, 2004)

http://www.myfit.ca/exercisedatabase/exercise.asp


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 23, 2004)

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


----------

